
Bounty pregnancy club fined £400k over data handling - s1512783
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47908222
======
s1512783
The Financial Times article is a little better, but it's behind a paywall:
[https://www.ft.com/content/6954971e-5d3a-11e9-939a-341f5ada9...](https://www.ft.com/content/6954971e-5d3a-11e9-939a-341f5ada9d40)

